# Open days and detailing meets at Orchard Autocare in 2012.



## Ronnie

Right thought I would put this out for discussion. Throughout 2012 I am thinking of holding a few open days, club meets, Coffee and Cars mornings, Training days and a detailing club. As well as this I have been meeting with some other Manufacturers and several Professional Detailers who have expressed an interest in coming over to host demonstration days. 

I would love to hear from people who would be interested, any clubs or groups who would like to have a day organised and people who are genuinely interested in coming along. Everyone is welcome wether you are in the business or are detailing for a hobby. 

Please feel free to post up any ideas or PM or call me if you would like some more information.

Many thanks 
Rollo...


----------



## DD1

I help run CelicaIreland.com and would be interested in trying to get some sort of club day sorted with you Ronnie.

Live in Banbridge so could call and have a chat sometime :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

sounds great looking some chilled out days bit of fun nice cars and some detailing. give me a bell sometime and we will see if we can arrange something. Got plenty of parking round me so that wont be an issue.


----------



## The Cueball

you got any spare rooms Ronnie?!? 

:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ +1! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ +1! :lol:


I'm not sharing with Kev though...

:devil::devil:


----------



## -Kev-

aahhh! 




























glad to hear it!


----------



## Ronnie

plenty of room at ocd-HQ.... we got a dog box in the garden lol!!


----------



## DD1

Ronnie said:


> sounds great looking some chilled out days bit of fun nice cars and some detailing. give me a bell sometime and we will see if we can arrange something. Got plenty of parking round me so that wont be an issue.


will do :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86

Count me in Rollo and maybe a few more people i can get :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

will do I want to make detailing more widespread. Especially over here there is a big misconception about detailing so i want to have some chilled out open days for individuals and clubs to come along and have fun ask questions and spread the word. Thats why I am also inviting a few other manufacturers to come over as well...


----------



## aerodynamic18

id like to learn more things  In lisburn so not that far


----------



## Ronnie

happy days will have to get my thinking cap on then!


----------



## neo8047

I'd also be interested in attending an open day/training day Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie

Great. i have a few ideas they will be smaller group sizes to ensure that everyone gets a good go at everything and there is more time to help out everyone individually as well as a group!


----------



## rcwilson

I'm interested Ronnie, keep us posted. Live in portadown so your a stone throw away


----------



## Ronnie

no worries.. will have to get myself sorted now lol!! will do a few ones to get started and see how it goes from there...


----------



## Sportspack Mark

rcwilson said:


> I'm interested Ronnie, keep us posted. Live in portadown so your a stone throw away


Same here! Will be able to get a few MINI nuts gathered together for a sesh!


----------



## Ronnie

cool Funnily i have a very nice and very rare mini cooper works world championship 50.. now thats a cool mini.


----------



## Stu-TDi

Very interested and im sure some of my other detailing friends would be too  keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## green-blood

It better be a dry day or my car will be manky arriving....


----------



## Ronnie

im sure we can spare a bit of water lol!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Ronnie said:


> cool Funnily i have a very nice and very rare mini cooper works world championship 50.. now thats a cool mini.


They are lovely! wouldn't mind one

Will stick with the clubman for a while yet


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Im gonna put the feeler out here Rollo on the MINI forum I am moderator of

Will let you know the numbers if I get any results and we can get something organised!


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Mark.


----------



## Dodger69

I'm interested as well (presuming a weekend meet?)


----------



## Sparky160

Definately be up for a training day at some stage!:buffer:


----------



## 123vinty

i am only new to the site and have never detailed a car before, although am so keen to get into it. If there are any worshops etc coming up would a detailing virgin be allowed to tag along?


----------



## Ronnie

yep I want to have them for everyone. not really so much a training day but more a everyone gets stuck in and has a go day. was looking at getting an old car to work on and everyone can have a go light hearted learning. yo can only learn so much listening to someone best to get stuck in and see how others do it and ask questions.


----------



## Adrian Convery

I'll defo be up for some banter


----------



## CDZ150

Bustin to get started. Got the gear for Christmas, need the help:buffer:Any idea when you hope to start?


----------



## Ronnie

looking like March as the weather is keek until then. thinking a small gtg with a few scrap panels to begin with and see how the interest is.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Will they all be at your hq or will there be any coffee meets?

Off topic but I seen your logo on the Dubshed banner, will you be there selling OCD Gear? I will see you there then if so!


----------



## Ronnie

yea they will be at the unit. plenty of space to park up as will be the coffee and cars meets. Yea we are sponsoring the show and will be giving away products to the winners. Will also have a stand there too so you will be able to get all your stuff and a few other things as well...


----------



## Sportspack Mark

I've got 7 cars so far including mine Rollo


----------



## Ronnie

Nice one Mark will be in touch can u find out what you gouys would like to do a coffee and cars meet or a bit of a demo day?


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Ronnie said:


> Nice one Mark will be in touch can u find out what you gouys would like to do a coffee and cars meet or a bit of a demo day?


Now at 9 cars

Do you have a maximum number you would be happy with?

I will find out what they want, some people are asking what the format is going to be, so i will ask them what they want. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

for a demo day about 10 is plenty any more and people can miss out.. yea would be good to see what people want, would rather they came to a day that they got to do things you wanted to do rather than what I would makes it more fun


----------



## Sportspack Mark

heres the way it is at the minute, the opinions of people interested



jpmcc said:


> I would be interested in a bit of a demo day, correct washing & drying technique, machine polishing, correctly using a DA etc





PmP said:


> Is he doing this foc?? Is it just us as a group or is he planning bigger groups?
> 
> Was thinking he could demo on one of our cars? Or maybe a roof, as its a fairly small patch, compared to entire car, do it from start to finish the whole process, like JP suggested.
> 
> BMW paint is one of the hardest, so would make sense to do demo on the same sort of paint as we are all working with??
> 
> Have detailed a few cars myself but always interested to see what the professionals do/use, can always pick up the odd tip.





Davyb said:


> Id say get him to cover all areas!!!!!  If he wants he can demonstrate on Muttley's wheels


----------



## James01

would be interested in training, live in newry so would be a short trip considering i have been looking in alot further afield.


----------



## Ralli///mart

Hi there Ronnie, Marty here, Regional Organiser for the Mitsubishi Lancer Register in NI, I look after the Evo community here on the MLR and a few keen polishers amoung too and different levels of detailing. I may also be interested in an session with several evos at some point if you could accommodate us. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

Marty that would be great. yea we could definitly sort something out. have a nice bit of room and would be good to get you guys over thats for sure!


----------



## aerodynamic18

id like to have a go with a rotary polisher instead of my da to see the difference and also see what products u have in stock


----------



## Ronnie

mainly my own but will have a few different brands and products i feel are the best about. also got a Ireland distributership for one brand that will be announced very shortly!


----------



## Ralli///mart

Ronnie said:


> Marty that would be great. yea we could definitly sort something out. have a nice bit of room and would be good to get you guys over thats for sure!


Thanks Ronnie, :thumb: I will give you a call in a few weeks to have a chat
and get some info from you first hand as to format etc... and will get something in the MLR calendar for a meet soon.


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Marty you can get me on 07784258006. and we can pretty much tailor it to what ever you guys want to do. Chat soon!


----------



## paulmc08

Hi Rollo,

haven't been around for a bit,but what's the crack on these day's

I'm a mod over on NI-VAUX.CO.UK and a demo of some basic's would be good,alot of people would have a big interest,and would boost your sale's as well!!

need to organise a sat or sun

drop me a pm or a phone call:thumb:


----------



## matt-tsi

This sounds good to me! any plans yet?


----------



## tarbyonline

matt-tsi said:


> This sounds good to me! any plans yet?


+1. I would be really interested to even talk to other people interested in this whole malarky, and hopefully pick up some tips :buffer:.

Everyone around me doesnt understand whats wrong with the car wash at the Tesco garage lol :doublesho


----------



## [email protected]

So whats the latest on this, is it going to go ahead, do you have any dates in mind?


----------



## Ronnie

Yep we have a few open days in the pipeline and soem demo days these have been booked up but will be advertising more very soon.


----------



## djbarren

Do you want a Lexus for boys to practice on? It will be going for a front/rear bumper and bonnet repaint at some stage in the incoming year so I dont mind people having a go at stone chip repair, sanding etc? Just a thought


----------

